# Why does this happen and what is it???



## tmjjk (Aug 30, 2012)

1
 

2 
 Can anyone please explain why the silver Canon Logo is looking red?  I have been noticing this often in different pictures.  Sometimes it is a blue halo or red.... please help.  I also have been noticing the red color in bright sunlight looks blueish and purpleish..... 




I can fix this in post, but I would like to know what I am doing wrong.  Also if there is a term for it please let me know.  If it is just a white balance issue, I am ok with that and know how to correct in post.  My camera was set to daylight wb in both of these instances.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 30, 2012)

That is CA (Chromatic Aberration).. very common with some lenses. Fairly easy to fix in lightroom or PS!

Chromatic aberration - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## macpro88 (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks like "CA" or Chromatic Aberration?? What lens are you shooting with? Details about the lens? How old etc...

Do you have a lens hood? I don't know too much about CA and how to prevent it but maybe a lens hood might?

Its a start I guess..

Chromatic aberration - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



EDIT: Ninja'd by Charlie...


----------



## tmjjk (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you!!  It is a 50mm  1.4... and I purchase it used.  I do have a lens hood.... I am going to research if that will help now that I know what this is (Chromatic aberration).  You guys rock!!


----------



## macpro88 (Aug 30, 2012)

tmjjk said:


> Thank you!!  It is a 50mm  1.4... and I purchase it used.  I do have a lens hood.... I am going to research if that will help now that I know what this is (Chromatic aberration).  You guys rock!!



Also, connect your camera to the EOS Utility on your computer (you do have it installed, right?) And there is an option in the utility to have the camera correct CA in camera, if the lens you are using is selected, and CA is still pretty bad, you may have another issue on hand...


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes, that's certainly 'purple fringing' caused by C.A.

Try shooting at different apertures to see how/if it changes.  But yes, software is getting pretty good at dealing with it.


----------

